# 300 WSM vs. 300 win. mag.



## deerhunter270 (Nov 27, 2004)

I am looking into getting one of these two. I really don't know the difference or which one is better to have. Which brand? Savage, Browning, Winchester?


----------



## Craig Knight (Nov 28, 2004)

*Wsm Vs. Win Mag*

I have had a 300 wsm in both the Savage and Browning bolt action rifles .wished I didn't like to trade so much I might still have them. I have an older 300 win mag in a model 70 that i got when I was 15 years old and wouldn't take any thing for.Which ever you buy you will be sure to liike


----------



## Hunterrs (Nov 28, 2004)

I like the WSM a lot better than the long Magnum.  I sighted in a 300 Magnum in for a friend the other day and remembered why I got rid of mine.  I have a Browning 300 WSM, but any of the name brand guns will make you happy.  I am shooting 168 grain Ballistic silvertips.  The five deer I have taken with this gun didnt take another step.  I hope this helps, Robert


----------



## Timbo (Nov 28, 2004)

270,I have to ask this.Do you really need this much gun?No offense but if you are taking 400 yard shots or more I would tell you savage will do just fine.Or If you plan to go africa to shoot elephants then a Weatherby 300 will be best@ 300 grain bullet.(just kidding on the africa part).

I use to have one when I lived in albany.Shots where 200 yards or better.But when I move to Monticello I used it 2 times then sold it.It gets quite messy at 80 yards if you miss the sweet spot  Good luck on your search.


----------



## TAG (Feb 23, 2005)

270,
 I have a Browning A-bolt 300 wsm and love it. Yes it may be a little over kill. But you can hunt deer in GA and Elk out west with one gun. I like the short action of the WSM. Plus if makes your traking job very easy........


----------



## Buzz (Feb 23, 2005)

Either one is WAY WAY WAY more than necessary for deer hunting.  They are both magnums and they both kick about the same to me.  I think the .300 WM may have a little more muzzle climb but not much.   Both are stronger in the recoil department than a .30-06 is.   I have a LH Ruger M77 in .300 Winchester Magnum that I bought for elk hunting.  Contrary to marketing hype - the .300 WSM will not duplicate .300 Winchester Magnum ballistics, it has about 15% less case capacity.   No amount of horsepucky or phony marketing physics can make up for that fact.  I have chrony'd a couple of them and they do fall well short of my .300 WM with multiple loads.     The .300 Winchester Magnum is still a better choice for western hunting because of ammo availability.   If you pay a lot of money to go on a western or Alaskan hunt, coming up with WSM ammo could be a problem (should yours get lost in flight).   Coming up with .300 Winchester Magnum ammo would be a piece of cake.

There isn't a deer in America that is safe from a 6.5x55 Swede, .260 Remington, .270 Winchester,  7mm/08,  7x57mm Mauser, .308 Winchester, or .30-06 (etc.) inside of 300 yards when the person behind the gun is an average shooter.  Many of those cartridges are quite old too.   Did I mention either one is overkill for deer hunting in Georgia?

Want a deer to drop in the spot it stood?  Quit playing with plastic tipped bullets and use something like a Barnes TSX and shoot them square in the shoulder.    Even the lowly .250 Savage will drop them in their tracks with a double shoulder shot.


----------



## Jorge (Feb 23, 2005)

I will echo what 7x57 said above about ammo availability. I purchased a 300 WM (Winchester model 70) last fall for my trip to Africa this summer. I desparately wanted to buy a 300 WSM but several of my friends and hunting buddies talked me out of it. Not being able to find ammo when you need it (Africa, out west or LA) can be a real bummer.

I did hunt with it exclusively this fall just so I could get use to it. I took six deer with it and none were any more dead than if I had shot them with my 7mm-08 or 30-06. However, I don't know what it is about that gun, but I love shooting that 300. I will go back to my 7mm-08 next fall if I don't bow hunt all season, but I did not find the recoil to be bad at all.

Good luck,

Jorge


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 23, 2005)

I don't own either caliber.  A guy on my club shot a doe with his 300WSM this year.  She went about 40yds.  He made a picture perfect shot.  It didn't tear the deer up any worse than my 06 does.  I shoot 150gr light mag's out of mine.  I haven't had a deer move from 10yds out to 200yds since I switched to that round.

I've heard both ends of the spectrum with both calibers with guys I've hunted with.  They either love them or hate them.  A buddy of mine bought a 300 WSM and took it to Canada.  He shot a 12pt that dressed 240lbs.  The deer dropped on the spot.  When he got back to South Carolina he lost 3 does in 3 days!!  He say's he made good shots, but he may have been saying that to make himself feel better!  He sold the gun shortly thereafter.  But the guy at my club I mentioned earlier loves his.

Another member in my club shot a small doe with a 300 Win Mag this season as well.  He hit her slightly back, but not a gut shot.  That little deer ran about 75yds with an average blood trail.  He was shooting 180gr Winchester Fail Safe's.

Personally, I want to get a 7mm WSM.  

Good luck picking your gun.

Tommy


----------



## Buzz (Feb 23, 2005)

Sounds like the fellow that lost 3 deer in 3 days is either a sorry shot or flinching because it's too much for him to handle.


----------



## Hoyt (Feb 23, 2005)

If you like lightweight rifles you have only one choice..300WSM..that would be the only reason I would buy any of the short mags. I like lightweight rifles.


----------



## Lead Poison (Feb 23, 2005)

I totally agree with what 7x57 said about the various calibers and their deer killing capabilities. 

I've noticed that I almost always tend to agree with his opinions and observations when it comes to shooting, which means he's way off and knows very little.    

Seriously, I think 7x57 offers excellent advice and insight.


----------



## Perry Hayes (Feb 24, 2005)

I have a browning A bolt medallion in 300 wsm. I was looking for a 308 but
browning is not making many,according to several different gun shops around here.So I had heard about this caliber so I ordered one,I have no regrets.It is a light weight,dang good looking gun.I just call it my 308 magnum. As for as ammo,I don't think it will be to hard to find in a couple of years.


----------



## leoparddog (Feb 25, 2005)

7x57 is the man.  He always has good advice.  I own a 300WSM - Browning ABoltII.

If you HAVE to have one (like I did) ask yourself what you are going to hunt with it.  Deer, Mulies, Elk, Caribou, Black Bear, Moose - either one (WSM or WM) will do the trick, and will be overkill for most deer.  

If your list might include Grizzly, Alaskan Brown Bear or African Game, then go for the 300Win Mag 'cause your gonna need some heavier bullets.

The smaller case of the 300WSM limits bullets to 180gr.  I have seen some new 200gr handloads that do beat the 30-06 in velocity, but they lag seriously behind the 300 Win Mag in speed.  Moving up to the 300 Win Mag will allow you to shoot 200gr and 220gr bullets at 2900fps and 2750fps respectively.

I'm never going to get to go on an Alaskan Bear hunt (I priced them and I ain't got $15k - $20K) and Africa is out of the question too, so my 300WSM will sit in the safe until I get to go elk hunting.  I realize my 308Win will drop that elk too, but a man's gotta have some toys.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 25, 2005)

7x57,

The guy I was talking about is my best friend.  He's actually a very good shot.  We've been hunting together since we were 12, I can vouch for his abilities with a rifle.  I think he was just having a "slump".  He did shoot a few deer in SC with it.  He thought like many here, that it was a little too much gun for the deer he was after down south.

He made a even trade for a 270.

Tommy


----------

